# Which work of a Dutch Theologion would you like to be transelated ?



## Mayflower (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wondering ???? :

* A. Kuyper (like : commentary of the Heidelberg Catechism)
* Oomius (like : theologica practica)


----------



## crhoades (Jan 17, 2006)

Abraham Kuyper's work on politics:
Ons Program
Antirevolutionaire Staatkunde (2 vol.)
Parlimentaire Redevoeringen (4 vol.) - this is a lot of his parlimentary speeches and papers.

Pro Rege (3 vol.) - His work on the kingship of Christ. This was actually begun for translation but was stopped for some reason.

Dictaten Dogmatiek (10 Vol. in 5)
Vol. 1
Locus de Deo

Vol. 2
Locus de Sacra Scriptura
Creatione
Creaturis

Vol. 3
Locus de Providentia
Peccato
Foedere
Christo

Vol. 4
Locus de Salute
Ecclesia
Sacramentis

Vol. 5
Locus de
Magistratu
Consummatione
Saeculi

I have all of the above books and would be happy to scan them in and OCR them to provide a digital text to work from if I knew someone would work on translating them.

I would also second his 4 volumes on E Voto (the catechism)


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

Chris, why don't just have a poll question, and ask? Than leave Abraham Kuyper as the only possible answer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)

Any works which have not already been translated into English by the following:

Abraham Kuyper
Gisbertus Voetius
Herman Bavinck
Herman Witsius
Gerard Brandt
Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer
Andre Rivet (French Huguenot in Leiden)
Willem Teelinck
Petrus van Mastricht
Jacobus Koellman
Johannes Hoornbeeck
Wilhelmus a Brakel
Jan Jakob van Oosterzee
Jacobus Koelman

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## crhoades (Jan 17, 2006)

Andrew reminded me...

I would love to see the volume of correspondance between Van Prinsterer and Kuyper translated. I don't have that one yet...

http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?y=0&kn=kuyper+van+prinsterer&x=0

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## Jon (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd settle for just being able to find a copy of Coccecius somewhere. Even though he wrote in Latin, his _Summa Doctrinae de Foedere et Testamento Dei_ is supposed to be one of the original formulations of covenant theology by the Reformers. The only thing I have been able to find is van Asselt's _The Federal Theology of Johannes Cocceius_, which is apparently a review and summary of what he wrote.

_Soli Deo Gloria_

Jon

[Edited on 1-26-2006 by Jon]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 25, 2006)

Cocceius
Von Mastricht


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

Definitely Van Mastricht. I wish someone would "hurry up" and get to that!  Anyone know Dutch well?


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2006)

My understanding is that Cocceius was a Cartesian heretic.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> My understanding is that Cocceius was a Cartesian heretic.



Hoping for some clarity on Cocceius myself. I read recently that his view on CT had him denying the abiding validity of the Sabbath. Did not Voetius attempt to correct that?


----------



## Casey (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Definitely Van Mastricht. I wish someone would "hurry up" and get to that!  Anyone know Dutch well?


A lot of people at my school do.  Unfortunately, I don't! But, you could recommend your picks to the Dutch Reformed Translation Society (which produced Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd like to see a "selected shorter writings" of somebody, you know, to give us a flavor of something besides {his/whoever's} 2500 pages of (another!) systematic theology, the _magnum opus,_ and all that. Give me articles and sermons.

"As for me, give me BREVITY, or give me death!"


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 28, 2006)

I second what Rhoades said. I would be interested in a list of works, if extant, of Van Prinsterer that have yet to be translated.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Andrew reminded me...
> 
> I would love to see the volume of correspondance between Van Prinsterer and Kuyper translated. I don't have that one yet...
> ...



This just came in yesterday. It is 400+ pages of letters between Van Prinsterer and Kuyper. I will gladly digitize them and provide a word document if anyone wants to begin work on this. I think this would be a key work to see the transition between post French Revolution and early 20th century Netherlands.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 6, 2006)

I wish someone would translate the writings of Voetsius.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> I was wondering ???? :
> 
> * A. Kuyper (like : commentary of the Heidelberg Catechism)
> * Oomius (like : theologica practica)



How about Kuyper's vast work on grace?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randall Pederson_
> I wish someone would translate the writings of Voetsius.


----------

